# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  زمان کنکور تجربی؟

## nilofar76

سلام زمان کنکور تجربی 24 تیر هست یا 25؟

----------


## raha..

اول آزمون ریاضیه بعد تجربی 
پس 25 است :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Remistry

سلام/25

----------

